# Abscess



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend something to draw out an abscess? Fidget has a really bad one (she's on antibiotics and had it lanced and I'm taking her back to the vet tomorrow to see if there is anything else we can try) and she is getting a little stressed out now because I'm having to clean it out with a cotton bud each night. I just thought it was worth asking on here, I know on a person I could use boric lint and boiled water but at least with a person they would understand when I say "You better sit still for this!" It's not like I can say that to Fidget and I doubt she'd let me put boiling water on her face :shock: :lol: Well, I can and have but she sure as heck isn't listening :lol: I haven't posted any piccies because I know what most people will think or suggest but I promise - she is still having fun and happy despite this grape sized, open abscess (she only steals the cream from the custard creams and plays peek a boo in the paper plant pots when she is feeling okay!)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Lancing and draining is what I'd suggest. . . But that's already been done. :?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She's too old for us to knock her out and drain it properly (we [vet and I] actually thought it was a tumour at first because of the size it got to in such a short time.) She's getting baytril on a biscuit and surolan drops added directly to the open wound. She's been so good letting me clean it out. I was just hoping some one could suggest some natural way I could draw some of it out so that she doesn't need to sit with this massive lump. If I can even clear it out enough that it goes down a little I would be delighted! I'm going to see if I can get a stronger antibiotic, but I don't want it lanced again. I think lancing it again would increase chances of any secondary infection (first lancing hasn't healed so she has an inch cut that is about 1cm deep.) Thanks though  I guess I will need to see what the vet suggests then.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are kidding about her eating the cream, I hope. If not, please don't let her eat that.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

It seems ridiculously simple, but if you can get her to let you hold a warm, moist compress on it in 5 or 10-minute intervals 2-3 times a day, you'll probably be surprised how much it draws it out. I've never hot packed a mouse, but I've done it to an angry hamster :shock: so I'm sure it's possible with a mouse too.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Warm moist salt water compresses would be even better. 

something like 1 small spoon of salt per cup of water, warmed will help.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

moustress said:


> You are kidding about her eating the cream, I hope. If not, please don't let her eat that.


Off topic, but for a pet mouse, a little bit of custard cream goo isnt bad for her - i know an animal sanctuary that give baby animals like abandoned squirrels custard creams every day along with their seed-based food, to give them more energy and help them handle the stress of being captive. No harm in it. Not for exhibition animals though.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> You are kidding about her eating the cream, I hope. If not, please don't let her eat that.


She only gets a tiny little bit every few days - it's not even half the size of my pinkie nail and she only gets it the day that her abscess is really bad and it's been cleaned out. It's not a staple part of her diet I promise!! It's the only thing that she would eat after getting it cleared out so that I can make sure she gets her baytril drops that night. After eating it she goes bouncing away to play again.

I'll see if she will let me put a compress near it - fingers crossed! Thanks all!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mice can survive by eating _lead_, so a bit of sugary cream won't hurt her :lol: I hope she feels better soon!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I would think hot compress if she will tolerate it. You can get poulticey things, but they require a dressing and goodness knows how we'd get that on!

Baytril is enrofloxacin, a fluorquinolone - one of the strongest antibiotics we've got. Exotics get it all the time only because it's the only thing licensed for them! I'll try her with Convenia tomorrow, it's in the cephalexin family. It last 2 weeks in dogs and cats, but I emailed them to ask about mice and I think it's about 4-5 days per injection - still better than giving oral stuff every day though!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i really hope she gets better soon.wee shame


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind thought and suggestions everyone. But it doesn't look like poor Fidget is going to be getting much better - I'd cleared her abscess out today and could see a big bloody lump so took her to the vet tonight. Turns out that there has been a tumour there after all - we can see it now  That's why the abscess has looked so big  So we are going to keep giving her antibiotics to prevent any infection but there isn't much else we can do now


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Aw hun I'm so sorry  *Big hugs*


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww zany, that sucks


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks all  It was too good to be true Kallan when you lanced it that it was just going to go away and had been an abscess after all  I'm just hoping she and her sister will go together - Daisy's tumour has started to grow and they have always been very close


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sores that don't heal can be either caused by cancer or be the instigator of a tumor.

You did your best; sorry. *hug*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks moustress


----------

